# [2012] [Access Travel Network] RCI scam [merged]



## crmcknight

Hi, I'm new to this timeshare stuff and not to thrilled about having one anymore, but I had someone call me from Access Travel Network telling me that I had 12 extra getaway weeks with RCI. She told me that my exchange fee would be $149 per week and if I'd sign over these 12 weeks and pay the total exchange fee for all 12 weeks( around $1,700) Then she could promise me that i would recieve $1,500 per week in return( $18,000) when the company she works for books my weeks for the upcoming NASCAR race in Daytona.  I can't help but feel that this is a SCAM. They stated that they were licensed, insured, and bonded but it does't add up to me. PLEASE someone help!!!


----------



## Karen G

crmcknight said:


> I can't help but feel that this is a SCAM.


Of course you are right! Often unscrupulous outfits throw out the RCI name to lure you into their sales pitch.  Don't fall for it!


----------



## DaveNV

If it walks like a duck...

Scammers try that kind of stunt all the time.  Or they'll call you out of the blue and say they have a buyer for your timeshare -- if you'll only put up $3000+ of your own money in advance as security, or administrative fees, or processing fees or deposits, or whatever else they want to call it.  And of course, once they have your money they're long gone.

If you have a timeshare you don't want, check further around TUG to learn how to go about trying to legally dispose of it.  If that doesn't work, learn how to make the most of what you own -- without getting ripped off.

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

Lemme see now, if they can rent those weeks they say they have control of for $1500 each (every year), WHY would they sell 12 of them to you for $1700? If it sounds too good to be true, it is.

And if you REALLY want rid of the TS you own, list it in the bargain deals here on TUG and it will disappear. And costs nothing to list. Beats the sox off all those outfits that call you every day wanting upfront money.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## RX8

If you didnt see enough already to pursuade you to avoid them, add the fact that their website was created March 15th and their website fails to provide their address or phone number.  They don't want to be bothered with upset people calling them.


----------



## clgdtulsa

I just received the exact same offer as crmcknight did. I get the same feeling all of you have about if being a scam, but does any one actually know of a fraudulent case on this? or are you all just opining from instinct (again, my instict is the same, i'm just looking for an informed opinion).

thank you!


----------



## DeniseM

clgdtulsa said:


> I just received the exact same offer as crmcknight did. I get the same feeling all of you have about if being a scam, but does any one actually know of a fraudulent case on this? or are you all just opining from instinct (again, my instict is the same, i'm just looking for an informed opinion).
> 
> thank you!



The fact that this offer violates RCI's terms and conditions, clearly makes it a an unsupportable offer.


----------



## geekette

clgdtulsa said:


> I just received the exact same offer as crmcknight did. I get the same feeling all of you have about if being a scam, but does any one actually know of a fraudulent case on this? or are you all just opining from instinct (again, my instict is the same, i'm just looking for an informed opinion).
> 
> thank you!



why would anyone other than RCI call to tell you that you "suddenly" have 12 getaway weeks?  And then want money FROM YOU for them?  Wouldn't RCI just keep them and rent them out instead of looping you into the whole thing?  

makes no sense.  hope no one falls for it, I'd rather not hear of a case of fraud on it!


----------



## BayAreaKid67

*[shill!]*

Im not usually one to respond to forum threads but I had to set the record straight. I was approached by travel access network in october concerning these extra vacation getaways. I too was suspicious thinking that what they said made sense but was "too good to be true." but in speaking with my agent he named off a couple companies that he said he did business with. It just so happened that one company he named they did business with was a company my nieces husband worked for. So I called him to verify being he worked under the VP of marketing in north America being he could get me answers. Well behold to my surprise he did verify that this company was under contract and that Access Travel network did do the corporate lodging for the company. So I decided to go forward with the program and I can tel you I did receive the cashiers check as I was promised. It did take close to 90 days(which they stipulated) but I have nothing but a great experience. I have referred them to my brother as well as a couple people from my church and2 of them have been paid and 2 others are in the process of doing it now. I was skeptical being I had gone with a listing company and had $ taken from me and without the verification from my nephew would have not done this. Most of these companies are ones to definitely be aware of but I have to say this company followed thru. Now as most will bash a company without knowing the facts (as I see on this thread no one has actually gone thru with this company and NOT receive the services- they are throwing around assumptions that this is just another company up to old tricks) make sure your decisions are made from what people know for sure not for what apple may think will happen. For once there is a company doing as they said they will and they should be applauded . Especially in an industry where most that approach you will be doing it to only take advantage!


----------



## RX8

*Shill Alert*



BayAreaKid67 said:


> Im not usually one to respond to forum threads but I had to set the record straight. I was approached by travel access network in october concerning these extra vacation getaways. I too was suspicious thinking that what they said made sense but was "too good to be true." but in speaking with my agent he named off a couple companies that he said he did business with. It just so happened that one company he named they did business with was a company my nieces husband worked for. So I called him to verify being he worked under the VP of marketing in north America being he could get me answers. Well behold to my surprise he did verify that this company was under contract and that Access Travel network did do the corporate lodging for the company. So I decided to go forward with the program and I can tel you I did receive the cashiers check as I was promised. It did take close to 90 days(which they stipulated) but I have nothing but a great experience. I have referred them to my brother as well as a couple people from my church and2 of them have been paid and 2 others are in the process of doing it now. I was skeptical being I had gone with a listing company and had $ taken from me and without the verification from my nephew would have not done this. Most of these companies are ones to definitely be aware of but I have to say this company followed thru. Now as most will bash a company without knowing the facts (as I see on this thread no one has actually gone thru with this company and NOT receive the services- they are throwing around assumptions that this is just another company up to old tricks) make sure your decisions are made from what people know for sure not for what apple may think will happen. For once there is a company doing as they said they will and they should be applauded . Especially in an industry where most that approach you will be doing it to only take advantage!



Not believable at all.  You were supposedly contacted in October and at that time this company was simply a figment of someone's imagination.  Their website was created in March 2012.

An obvious shill, all the more reason to avoid this company.  Posting lies about themselves.


----------



## timeos2

LET THE SHILL BELL RING!


----------



## BayAreaKid67

So because they revamped a website in March makes them a company that is scamming people. Hmmmmif you say so. Just getting across facts that's all. And since when does a website being launched verify one way or another what business practices a company follows.


----------



## RX8

BayAreaKid67 said:


> So because they revamped a website in March makes them a company that is scamming people. Hmmmmif you say so. Just getting across facts that's all. And since when does a website being launched verify one way or another what business practices a company follows.



Not a revamped website, a NEW website that didn't exist before March 2012.....  

Your "facts" are not believable so you can stop trying.


----------



## Karen G

BayAreaKid67 said:


> So because they revamped a website in March makes them a company that is scamming people.



It's not so much when their website appeared, but it's their outlandish "promises" that make people skeptical.



crmcknight said:


> I had someone call me from Access Travel Network telling me that I had 12 extra getaway weeks with RCI. She told me that my exchange fee would be $149 per week and if I'd sign over these 12 weeks and pay the total exchange fee for all 12 weeks( around $1,700) Then she could promise me that i would recieve $1,500 per week in return( $18,000) when the company she works for books my weeks for the upcoming NASCAR race in Daytona.


Renting out RCI weeks is against RCI policies for one thing. Quoting higher-than-believable rates of return is another tip-off.  Cold calling a timeshare owner with crazy offers like these is another red flag.


----------



## geekette

BayAreaKid67 said:


> So because they revamped a website in March makes them a company that is scamming people. Hmmmmif you say so. Just getting across facts that's all. And since when does a website being launched verify one way or another what business practices a company follows.



Bay, if you want to post names and phone numbers so we can verify your story, I'd be glad to unveil the truth.  Make it business phone numbers, please.  

But your story is no more believeable than if I posted glowing reviews of Slimy Slough timeshare (hat tip to JLB).  Just cuz I say it don't make it so.

Ain't personal.  This is the internet.  You're new here.  You won't find this group to Just Believe it because it's on the internet.


----------



## RX8

BayAreaKid67 said:


> Im not usually one to respond to forum threads but I had to set the record straight. I was approached by travel access network in october concerning these extra vacation getaways. I too was suspicious thinking that what they said made sense but was "too good to be true." but in speaking with my agent he named off a couple companies that he said he did business with. It just so happened that one company he named they did business with was a company my nieces husband worked for. So I called him to verify being he worked under the VP of marketing in north America being he could get me answers. Well behold to my surprise he did verify that this company was under contract and that Access Travel network did do the corporate lodging for the company. So I decided to go forward with the program and I can tel you I did receive the cashiers check as I was promised. It did take close to 90 days(which they stipulated) but I have nothing but a great experience. I have referred them to my brother as well as a couple people from my church and2 of them have been paid and 2 others are in the process of doing it now. I was skeptical being I had gone with a listing company and had $ taken from me and without the verification from my nephew would have not done this. Most of these companies are ones to definitely be aware of but I have to say this company followed thru. Now as most will bash a company without knowing the facts (as I see on this thread no one has actually gone thru with this company and NOT receive the services- they are throwing around assumptions that this is just another company up to old tricks) make sure your decisions are made from what people know for sure not for what apple may think will happen. For once there is a company doing as they said they will and they should be applauded . Especially in an industry where most that approach you will be doing it to only take advantage!



Just wanted to uncover another lie.  Posters who received the unsolicited phone call have claimed, and you do as well, that this company wants your so called getaways because they have contracts with corporate customers that they rent to.  Below was taken from the legal disclosures section of their website:

"ATN is not involved in any negotiation for rent, closing or procuring of renters; and ATN forwards all inquiries about your vacation property directly to you and allows you to negotiate the rental of your vacation property"

This is the classic advertising listing scam with a side dish of "pay me upfront for your non existent twelve getaways so I can rent them for you for big bucks."


----------



## RX8

*More evidence of a SCAM*

Although their website doesn't list their address, I found the address in Florida.  Located at that very same address is another timeshare advertising company.  Here is the BBB file for Choice Property Network (rated F):

http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/...hoice-property-network-in-orlando-fl-90140548

More fascinating reading is from an Orlando Sentinel article from just TODAY.  Seems the owner of that company by that exact same name is being pursued by the state for FRAUD.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/1997-08-15/business/9708150520_1_stern-choice-property-dowd

Coincidence??  I think not.


----------



## spazmama2001

*ATN Issue*

My husband and I were just contacted last night from ATN stating we have 12 getaways that will be expiring in Aug'2012 kicker is we have no clue what the woman is talking about.  So I was really skeptable of taking the call but wanted to hear what she had to say.  The lady started out w/the whole spill that Pepsi and few other name dropping companies were looking for Timeshares to save cost in putting up their employees for the week w/o the crazy resort cost.  She went on to tell us that the company would pay $1,200 per week & we would receive a cashier check in 90 days in the amount of $14,400.  I asked whats the catch w/receiving free money with a 3rd party involved well let me get my supervisor.  The supervisor told me that there would be a $149 up front fee.  I said I'm paying you $149 for the 12 weeks to receive $14,400 so whats the hidden you're not telling me.  Well you're not correct on the $149 total it's a $149 x 12 weeks for a grand total of $1,788.  So you're saying I'm paying you $1,788 upfront for 12 getaways that I don't know about and I'll receive a check in 90 days for $14,400? She said yes. I then said I want to read the contract and check with the Better Business to see about your company before making any decisions.  They just sent me the contract and I'm waiting on someone to get back to me on the BBB about the company.  The other issue I'm having is I can't find anything out about the 12getaways and Orange Lake had no clue either.


----------



## timeos2

We've had multiple calls from them. I hang up. No risk or cost that way. 
This has every possible sign of a total scheme to get those making the calls money not a valid opportunity to rent your weeks.


----------



## ladyff90

*I Got the Same Call*

I just received the same call.  Luckily, a number came up on my caller ID.  It sounded legit until it came to the paying part.  They wanted my credit card information to activate the mysterious 15 weeks now, and then they'll send me the contracts to look over.

My gut instinct said that something was fishy.

I told them to call me back in an hour.  I immediately got on the computer and tried searching for them.  That's how I came across this page.  I'm glad I did.  

I also did a reverse search on the telephone number.  It comes up as a mobile phone in India.  ?????  That doesn't sound right either, since the guy assured me that he was in Florida, although he kept getting the time changes mixed up.  Hmmmm. . . 

I don't think I'm going to fall for it either.  Nice try Access Travel Network, or whoever you are!  They should be calling in the next 10 minutes.  Can't wait!


----------



## RX8

ladyff90 said:


> I just received the same call.  Luckily, a number came up on my caller ID.  It sounded legit until it came to the paying part.  They wanted my credit card information to activate the mysterious 15 weeks now, and then they'll send me the contracts to look over.
> 
> My gut instinct said that something was fishy.
> 
> I told them to call me back in an hour.  I immediately got on the computer and tried searching for them.  That's how I came across this page.  I'm glad I did.
> 
> I also did a reverse search on the telephone number.  It comes up as a mobile phone in India.  ?????  That doesn't sound right either, since the guy assured me that he was in Florida, although he kept getting the time changes mixed up.  Hmmmm. . .
> 
> I don't think I'm going to fall for it either.  Nice try Access Travel Network, or whoever you are!  They should be calling in the next 10 minutes.  Can't wait!



Congratulations for being alert and trusting your "gut instinct".  Unfortunately, there are some very trusting people in this world that lack that "gut instinct" and that keeps these low lifes in business.


----------



## geekette

where did BayAreaKid go that had such a great experience with them?  I was sure hoping to get the girlfriend's uncle's cousin's phone number so I could also collect the $14k (after expenses).


----------



## sullt254

*is this company real or not*

I just go a call from a Mario Rivera and he called me from 407 956 3405 and he stated almost the same thing to me that the person said to you. That he wanted me to buy out a 5 week block out of the 12 for $149 each and I could be given 1000 per week. And it could take up till 60 to 90 days to get my money that they offered to me. He said the correct website is www.accesstravelnet.com.  And he said who ever called you must have tried to use his company's name to scam you.  I went to the website he gave me and it is listed. So I'm not sure if you were scammed or not. Did you get your check yet.  He also said if there were any problems to contact their legal dept. Also he told me that he already had people ready to rent the weeks that he wants me to buy.  I would say don't give up on TimeShares because they are wonderful to have. My family and I have been enjoying them for years. So the time shares are not all bad. I also invite friends and family to come with me and they have a great time.  So check the website out and if you can remember the number that called you see if it is the one that called me and contact their legal dept. to see if you were contacted by one of their people or someone else trying to use their name.






crmcknight said:


> Hi, I'm new to this timeshare stuff and not to thrilled about having one anymore, but I had someone call me from Access Travel Network telling me that I had 12 extra getaway weeks with RCI. She told me that my exchange fee would be $149 per week and if I'd sign over these 12 weeks and pay the total exchange fee for all 12 weeks( around $1,700) Then she could promise me that i would recieve $1,500 per week in return( $18,000) when the company she works for books my weeks for the upcoming NASCAR race in Daytona.  I can't help but feel that this is a SCAM. They stated that they were licensed, insured, and bonded but it does't add up to me. PLEASE someone help!!!


----------



## DeniseM

They are NOT Legit - RCI does not allow you to rent getaways - PERIOD!  They are only after an upfront fee then they will disappear.


----------



## DeniseM

geekette said:


> where did BayAreaKid go that had such a great experience with them?  I was sure hoping to get the girlfriend's uncle's cousin's phone number so I could also collect the $14k (after expenses).



Despite listing "San Francisco" as his location - he's in Orlando per his IP address...


----------



## Karen G

sullt254 said:


> he told me that he already had people ready to rent the weeks that he wants me to buy.



This lie is a direct contradiction to the terms and conditions they list on their website.


"Terms and Conditions

Access Travel Network is a For Rent cooperative advertising company that is not a real estate broker. The cooperative advertising program involves pooling advertising resources with those of other lessors to maximize exposure to potential renters of your vacation property. *Access Travel Network is not involved in any negotiation for rent, closing or procuring of buyers*; and Access Travel Network forwards all inquiries about your vacation property directly to you and allows you to negotiate the rental of your vacation property without the involvement of any broker and without any commission.

*Access Travel Network cannot and does not appraise the value or rental price of your timeshare property*. The rental price of your property has been established by you, the owner, and *Access Travel Network has made no representations as to the rental price that you may receive*.

Although, the services we provide allow for a worldwide audience of prospective renters to view and review your timeshare interest and its rental rates, amenities, and location, Access Travel Network advertising program does not have a specific renter at the present time.

Access Travel Network is not affiliated with your resort, or any third party organization, and is not a real estate broker, so you will be negotiating directly with the potential renter for the rental price.

*Access Travel Network has made no representations as to the period of time that it will take to rent your timeshare, the success rate of our advertising program, or the rental price that you may receive*. Market conditions, and the size, location determines the marketing period and rental price of the week that you desire to rent. *Because we are an advertising company, and are not involved in the rental, or the negotiation for rental, we are unable to provide you with statistics of the percentage of rentals as a result of our advertising program.* Our advertisers typically do not inform us when their timeshare is rented.

Owners right of cancellation of the transaction authorized and verified is seven (7) days, prior to contract being signed, from the date set forth below (representing the date services began) after which time any and all monies paid to Access Travel Network are non-refundable."


----------



## csxjohn

*Name change*



geekette said:


> where did BayAreaKid go that had such a great experience with them?  I was sure hoping to get the girlfriend's uncle's cousin's phone number so I could also collect the $14k (after expenses).



It looks like he changed his name to Sullt254


----------



## RX8

sullt254 said:


> I just go a call from a Mario Rivera and he called me from 407 956 3405



Not surprised but that phone number is an internet phone (not a landline).  He could be calling from ANYWHERE in this world.

I've never seen so much evidence of a scam on one particular company.  Despite all these RED FLAGS, some people, like sullt254, still WANT to believe they are legit.  That or this person is simply another SHILL.


----------



## csxjohn

*I'm voting shill*



RX8 said:


> Not surprised but that phone number is an internet phone (not a landline).  He could be calling from ANYWHERE in this world.
> 
> I've never seen so much evidence of a scam on one particular company.  Despite all these RED FLAGS, some people, like sullt254, still WANT to believe they are legit.  That or this person is simply another SHILL.



BayAreaKid got exposed quickly so I think this is his new identity and he won't be quoting friends and relatives because he can't provide the proof.  

It's very clear this company must be avoided if only because of the illegality of selling the bonus weeks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

RX8 said:


> ...
> 
> I've never seen so much evidence of a scam on one particular company.  Despite all these RED FLAGS, some people, like sullt254, still WANT to believe they are legit.  That or this person is simply another SHILL.



This is nothing.  Go to the Mexico forum and read the long thread on the Belair resort.


----------



## CitrusFlyer

First time poster here, awesome website!

I got the call a few hours ago regarding this deal of a lifetime. Of course I was skeptical but listened to the pitch anyways. As I was on the phone I Googled their company and arrived at this thread on the TUG site. It just confirmed what I already figured. After I hung up I called RCI and spoke to someone there who said they had received several calls about this and it was in their opinion a scam. I then called Orange lake where I have my ts and asked how Access receives timeshare info. The rep told me that it's public info as we are deeded owners, so all these scammers have to do is go through the records for info so they are well informed when they call. I would like to thank the others on here who have replied, good info to share.


----------



## csxjohn

*Good for you*



CitrusFlyer said:


> First time poster here, awesome website!
> 
> I got the call a few hours ago regarding this deal of a lifetime. Of course I was skeptical but listened to the pitch anyways. As I was on the phone I Googled their company and arrived at this thread on the TUG site. It just confirmed what I already figured. After I hung up I called RCI and spoke to someone there who said they had received several calls about this and it was in their opinion a scam. I then called Orange lake where I have my ts and asked how Access receives timeshare info. The rep told me that it's public info as we are deeded owners, so all these scammers have to do is go through the records for info so they are well informed when they call. I would like to thank the others on here who have replied, good info to share.



I'm glad you found this site before you gave them any money.  

I always wondered how I keep getting all these post cards and phone calls.  You just cleared that up for me.

See, we help each other here, come back often.


----------



## beenthere

*beenthere*



crmcknight said:


> Hi, I'm new to this timeshare stuff and not to thrilled about having one anymore, but I had someone call me from Access Travel Network telling me that I had 12 extra getaway weeks with RCI. She told me that my exchange fee would be $149 per week and if I'd sign over these 12 weeks and pay the total exchange fee for all 12 weeks( around $1,700) Then she could promise me that i would recieve $1,500 per week in return( $18,000) when the company she works for books my weeks for the upcoming NASCAR race in Daytona.  I can't help but feel that this is a SCAM. They stated that they were licensed, insured, and bonded but it does't add up to me. PLEASE someone help!!!



I had the same phone call.  I called RCI and they told me I did not have 12 extra getaway weeks. I believe it is a scam.


----------



## pdjensen

*Cheers*

Thanks all for your input. You all just saved me some money (and embarrassment) I got the call yesterday from Access Travel, same scam.
So thanks again all...

P


----------



## RX8

crmcknight said:


> They stated that they were licensed, insured, and bonded



That is probably all true....  They are licensed to steal.  They have insurance on their 1987 Hyundai Excel.  They were bonded out on their last arrest.


----------



## wayward1

*Refund?*

Hi all

I'm in the same boat and they debited my visa for $1490USD.  Anybody know if i can get out of this as I have not signed any contract with them?  

There was something about 7 days to cancel in Florida state law.  Visa has opened a case but it sounds questionable whether i will see a penny. 
Any positive thoughts?


----------



## timeos2

wayward1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm in the same boat and they debited my visa for $1490USD.  Anybody know if i can get out of this as I have not signed any contract with them?
> 
> There was something about 7 days to cancel in Florida state law.  Visa has opened a case but it sounds questionable whether i will see a penny.
> Any positive thoughts?



For what it's worth here's a well wish that you get your money back as Visa should see this isn't a legit charge.  Good luck - hope you prevail against these scam artists!


----------



## Sean17

*Access travel network*

Just got a call from these guys.....apparently there doesn't seem to be anything good to be said about this company........thanks for the heads up .


----------



## fluxmn

*They are still at it*

I just got a call from Access Travel Network with the same sales pitch.  Told them to get lost.

Thanks for all the info.

Ed


----------



## mixyll

*Legit Company but more Marketing*

The Access Travel Network is a legit company - they are marketing to 'rent' your timeshare but I would not put any stock in their 'Offers'.

Company info ([link deleted]

Access Travel Network is a For Rent cooperative advertising company that is not a real estate broker. The cooperative advertising program involves pooling advertising resources with those of other lessors to maximize exposure to potential renters of your vacation property. Access Travel Network is not involved in any negotiation for rent, closing or procuring of buyers; and Access Travel Network forwards all inquiries about your vacation property directly to you and allows you to negotiate the rental of your vacation property without the involvement of any broker and without any commission.

Access Travel Network cannot and does not appraise the value or rental price of your timeshare property. The rental price of your property has been established by you, the owner, and Access Travel Network has made no representations as to the rental price that you may receive.

Although, the services we provide allow for a worldwide audience of prospective renters to view and review your timeshare interest and its rental rates, amenities, and location, Access Travel Network advertising program does not have a specific renter at the present time.

Access Travel Network is not affiliated with your resort, or any third party organization, and is not a real estate broker, so you will be negotiating directly with the potential renter for the rental price.

Access Travel Network has made no representations as to the period of time that it will take to rent your timeshare, the success rate of our advertising program, or the rental price that you may receive. Market conditions, and the size, location determines the marketing period and rental price of the week that you desire to rent. Because we are an advertising company, and are not involved in the rental, or the negotiation for rental, we are unable to provide you with statistics of the percentage of rentals as a result of our advertising program. Our advertisers typically do not inform us when their timeshare is rented.

Owners right of cancellation of the transaction authorized and verified is seven (7) days, prior to contract being signed, from the date set forth below (representing the date services began) after which time any and all monies paid to Access Travel Network are non-refundable.


----------



## JoeGhost

*Access Travel scam now using Interval International too*

I received a call from these scammers today, but they claimed Interval International as the source of the "Getaway Weeks" that I was supposedly entitled to. DO NOT fall for these sams -- there is no "free lunch" folks !!


----------



## Dragonmaster

BayAreaKid67 said:


> Im not usually one to respond to forum threads but I had to set the record straight. I was approached by travel access network in october concerning these extra vacation getaways. I too was suspicious thinking that what they said made sense but was "too good to be true." but in speaking with my agent he named off a couple companies that he said he did business with. It just so happened that one company he named they did business with was a company my nieces husband worked for. So I called him to verify being he worked under the VP of marketing in north America being he could get me answers. Well behold to my surprise he did verify that this company was under contract and that Access Travel network did do the corporate lodging for the company. So I decided to go forward with the program and I can tel you I did receive the cashiers check as I was promised. It did take close to 90 days(which they stipulated) but I have nothing but a great experience. I have referred them to my brother as well as a couple people from my church and2 of them have been paid and 2 others are in the process of doing it now. I was skeptical being I had gone with a listing company and had $ taken from me and without the verification from my nephew would have not done this. Most of these companies are ones to definitely be aware of but I have to say this company followed thru. Now as most will bash a company without knowing the facts (as I see on this thread no one has actually gone thru with this company and NOT receive the services- they are throwing around assumptions that this is just another company up to old tricks) make sure your decisions are made from what people know for sure not for what apple may think will happen. For once there is a company doing as they said they will and they should be applauded . Especially in an industry where most that approach you will be doing it to only take advantage!


​If you get a call from American Vacations group it is a scam. I just got screwed out of $3000. I hope Access Travel Network is not a scam. If they had called me after i just found out about American Vacations I would have hung up on them.


----------



## splyoeono

*Scam*

I did not sign the contract and called my bank right away.  But still will hope I can get my money bank.  They called me, and then I called Interval International and they said I am no longer a member.  So I have nothing to sell them.     WHere did they get my informaiton????


----------



## ddot8075

*All Bs*

[Shill post deleted - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## varionj

*Getting "Big Bucks" from RCI exchange certificates*

I've been getting calls from a Co. named Travel Network, which is offering to rent to Corporations like Microsoft and CocaCola as many as 12 exchange certificates a year issued to me by RCI; all for the booking fee of $149.00 ea. which is guaranteed if for some reason they don't rent the unit. They claim that the rent moneys collected from this rentals, which may range anywhere between $1000 to $1500 per week, will be remitted to me as profit. 
To me this sounds "too Good" a deal to be real.
Does any own have any experience with this "offer"? 
Are they legit?
Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp

A quick searches reveals this scam has been reported before here.  Quack-quack 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170146


----------



## DeniseM

Thanks - I have merged this post with the thread referenced above.


----------



## RX8

Here is a sample of the "fun" you will have if you give this scam any money.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/telemar...etwor/access-travel-network-offered-7602a.htm


----------



## Dragonmaster

varionj said:


> I've been getting calls from a Co. named Travel Network, which is offering to rent to Corporations like Microsoft and CocaCola as many as 12 exchange certificates a year issued to me by RCI; all for the booking fee of $149.00 ea. which is guaranteed if for some reason they don't rent the unit. They claim that the rent moneys collected from this rentals, which may range anywhere between $1000 to $1500 per week, will be remitted to me as profit.
> To me this sounds "too Good" a deal to be real.
> Does any own have any experience with this "offer"?
> Are they legit?
> Thanks.


It's a scam. I got the same call and was stupid to send it.


----------



## Dragonmaster

RX8 said:


> Here is a sample of the "fun" you will have if you give this scam any money.
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/telemar...etwor/access-travel-network-offered-7602a.htm


I'm glad you got your money back. I had no such luck because my 7 days passed and I did file a complaint with the credit card company and they said the charge will stay because I didn't contact them in 7 days. 

For other people that are going to read this: YOU DO NOT HAVE 10 OR 12 EXTRA WEEKS TO SELL. You can check with RCI or your timeshare company. I wish I did. 

Also if you did have those extra weeks and they sell your weeks and give you the money how does the resort get paid? I wish I had thought about it before I lost my money.


----------



## csxjohn

Dragonmaster said:


> I'm glad you got your money back. I had no such luck because my 7 days passed and I did file a complaint with the credit card company and they said the charge will stay because I didn't contact them in 7 days.
> 
> For other people that are going to read this: YOU DO NOT HAVE 10 OR 12 EXTRA WEEKS TO SELL. You can check with RCI or your timeshare company. I wish I did.
> 
> Also if you did have those extra weeks and they sell your weeks and give you the money how does the resort get paid? I wish I had thought about it before I lost my money.



I'm surprised the CC company could not help you.  You were defrauded, this was not a rescission of a legitimate deal.  You said yourself that you do not have the extra weeks to sell to this company.  I would try to go higher up the line at the CC company and explain that they charged you for something they could not deliver on.


----------



## RX8

Dragonmaster said:


> I'm glad you got your money back. I had no such luck because my 7 days passed and I did file a complaint with the credit card company and they said the charge will stay because I didn't contact them in 7 days.
> 
> For other people that are going to read this: YOU DO NOT HAVE 10 OR 12 EXTRA WEEKS TO SELL. You can check with RCI or your timeshare company. I wish I did.
> 
> Also if you did have those extra weeks and they sell your weeks and give you the money how does the resort get paid? I wish I had thought about it before I lost my money.



I wouldnt accept that answer by your credit card company.  The fact is that this company is OPERATING A SCAM.  Who cares if you didnt cancel with the scammers within 7 days.  I would recommend calling back to the CC company and speaking with a supervisor.  If that doesnt help, speak with their supervisor.  In a case like this the customer who complains the loudest (in a firm but polite manner) has a better than even chance of getting the charges reversed.

edited - I see now that CSX replied first and that we both said essentially the same thing


----------



## taken4$1500

*Total Fraud*

Everyone here is exactly right.  I received a call, not once - but three times from the scammers at ATN.  I was made all the exact same promises you guys were.  My wife and I forked over just short of $1500.  It's been over 5 months - no check or answer the phone when I call.  The ironic thing is that the message on the answering machine is the same for Access Travel Network and Company Travel Connection. THIS IS A SCAM!!


----------



## Garner59

*I got my money back*



wayward1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm in the same boat and they debited my visa for $1490USD.  Anybody know if i can get out of this as I have not signed any contract with them?
> 
> There was something about 7 days to cancel in Florida state law.  Visa has opened a case but it sounds questionable whether i will see a penny.
> Any positive thoughts?



I too had been charged without signing the contract. I contacted them the next day and threatened to go to Florida's Attorney General. They called me in less than an hour and gave me a confirmation number for the credit to my credit card. He insisted that his operation was legitimate and that I was making accusations without giving the program a chance. Now, after getting my money back, my husband wants us to give the program a try since he did a lot of traveling with his former job and they stayed at several time share resorts.


----------



## RX8

Garner59 said:


> I too had been charged without signing the contract. I contacted them the next day and threatened to go to Florida's Attorney General. They called me in less than an hour and gave me a confirmation number for the credit to my credit card. He insisted that his operation was legitimate and that I was making accusations without giving the program a chance. Now, after getting my money back, my husband wants us to give the program a try since he did a lot of traveling with his former job and they stayed at several time share resorts.



You are kidding about giving this scam company "a try", right????


----------



## Rodney1

*Access Network SCAM (RCI SCAM)*

Hello Good People,

After reading your responses and going though the same thing, I can tell you that this is DEFINITELY A SCAM! 

The only reason that I subscribed to this forum is to share my experience with you and future visitors.

These people are very clever, so please make sure to contact the original source that you made your purchase from. Legitimate sources have all of the information that you used to during your purchase.

BEWARE!!!

Look at the URL they asked me to go to:
http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/extravacations/index.html

Hopefully, this post will help others before they make a terrible mistake.


----------



## MSusan

*I THOUGHT it was a scam but......*



BayAreaKid67 said:


> Now as most will bash a company without knowing the facts (as I see on this thread no one has actually gone thru with this company and NOT receive the services- they are throwing around assumptions that this is just another company up to old tricks) make sure your decisions are made from what people know for sure not for what apple may think will happen.





I was starting to think that my sister and I was the only one that received rental income from this company. At the beginning of the year I was contacted by a representative. To be honest I kept blowing them off because I didn't want to hear it. But then one day I decided to listen to their pitch. I told them I will call them back that I needed to speak to my husband about it. It did sound too good to be true, and I was very skeptical about it. So I contacted my sister because shes an RCI member and I asked her if she ever heard of the benefit and told me that she had signed up with a company and she received income. So I decided to do it. I have to tell you even though my sister said she had done the same program I was still somewhat skeptical especially the comments that I saw online but I still took the chance. After about 70 days I received my check.


----------



## RX8

msusan said:


> i was starting to think that my sister and i was the only one that received rental income from this company. At the beginning of the year i was contacted by a representative. To be honest i kept blowing them off because i didn't want to hear it. But then one day i decided to listen to their pitch. I told them i will call them back that i needed to speak to my husband about it. It did sound too good to be true, and i was very skeptical about it. So i contacted my sister because shes an rci member and i asked her if she ever heard of the benefit and told me that she had signed up with a company and she received income. So i decided to do it. I have to tell you even though my sister said she had done the same program i was still somewhat skeptical especially the comments that i saw online but i still took the chance. After about 70 days i received my check.




*shill alert !!!!
*

No one believes this.  It is against RCI rules to rent out exchanges, corporations are NOT lining up to rent these weeks and NO ONE has 12 get-away-weeks just waiting for you to rent them out for them.  This whole scheme SCREAMS scam.

Here are just a few things found on the web about this scam:

http://www.timesharemarketplace.com...el-network/access-travel-network-a-total-scam

http://www.timesharemarketplace.com...ravel-network/access-travel-network-is-a-scam

http://www.scambook.com/report/view/168097/Access-Travel-Network-Complaint-168097-for-$1,490.00

Added:  more proof of the scam on this company.  Their website states that they are an advertising company.  This is taken from their legal disclosures:

"*ATN is not involved in any negotiation for rent, closing or procuring of renters*"

What this means is that by telling people that they have corporations lined up to rent these so called get-away weeks and mail BIG checks to people is FALSE and simply a PLOY to get people to sign up for their "advertising" services.


----------



## djs

MSusan said:


> I was starting to think that my sister and I was the only one that received rental income from this company. At the beginning of the year I was contacted by a representative. To be honest I kept blowing them off because I didn't want to hear it. But then one day I decided to listen to their pitch. I told them I will call them back that I needed to speak to my husband about it. It did sound too good to be true, and I was very skeptical about it. So I contacted my sister because shes an RCI member and I asked her if she ever heard of the benefit and told me that she had signed up with a company and she received income. So I decided to do it. I have to tell you even though my sister said she had done the same program I was still somewhat skeptical especially the comments that I saw online but I still took the chance. After about 70 days I received my check.



I bet you got that check for $1,000 from Bill Gates for forwarding his email to all the addresses in your contact list.


----------



## Karen G

MSusan said:


> After about 70 days I received my check.


I believe that as much as I believe you're posting from Chicago since you have an IP address in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## newtimeshareowner2012

*access travel network*

i appreciate having found this website and have gotten alot out of it.  unfortunately, due to my own stupidity, i was scammed to the tune of approx $4500 total.  (access $1,490.00) which seems to be everyones figure and i am pretty sure they are a legite company, terms may be unreliable but i have had several conversations and call backs from them, hopefully they are working on my side and not against me
i was contacted by a gentlemen several times representing himself as an employee of access and the fact that my weeks were rented, i fell into the scam trying to replenish my sons college fund that fell victim to the market, so yes selfish but not just the greedy kind. being a single mom with a moderate income and bills to pay, i really thought (was convinced) that this was real.  I was skeptical about the additional monies to be wired before my check was released, he refered to it as a documentary stamp tax, i called florida tax department listed on the florida website and they told me that there is a documentary stamp tax in florida. when he provided the bank information, routing account name etc and i went to my bank and the routing information matched what he said i felt kind of reassured that it was legite, shame on me, i wonder if anyone reported to this bank that someone is using them to perpetrate a scam.  any advice on what to do about my huge mistake would be greatly appreciated.  i sure hope that the real access travel network is not a front for this man who called with the cash... how can people be so low and feed on the little person trying to get ahead, shame on all of them     newtimeshareowner2012 and not happy about it


----------



## newtimeshareowner2012

*nervous*

sorry hit reply to my own post, very nervous, please don't criticize my stupidity, only offer suggestions that may help me out  thanks much


----------



## newtimeshareowner2012

i wish i knew more about the internet so that i could have avoided this entire mess, its gonna be a small christmas for us


----------



## RX8

newtimeshareowner2012 said:


> i am pretty sure they are a legite company...hopefully they are working on my side and not against me





newtimeshareowner2012 said:


> i was contacted by a gentlemen several times representing himself as an employee of access and the fact that my weeks were rented





newtimeshareowner2012 said:


> i sure hope that the real access travel network is not a front for this man



Not sure I understand what your saying here. If you are saying that some "man" falsely identified himself as working for Access Travel Network and scammed you out of money and that you think Access Travel Network is indeed legit, then you are setting yourself up to be scammed again!

Sorry you have lost money to this scam but please understand that they will try again to steal more of your money.  This company is not legit.

You can contact the Florida Attorney General and BBB with your concerns.  Note that although they just started in 2012 they are already rated a D+ with the BBB.


----------



## timeos2

You need to go after this group with State & local authorities - they are NOT legitimate and have taken your money (you will never get any check ack from them unless they get pressured by some legal force such as the local police).

Sorry but you were taken and no one you spoke to represented a real, service oriented company. Everything you stated fits perfectly with the all too well known timeshare sales/rental scams we hear about here on TUG al the time. 

Do not deal with them anymore (they will just find reasons to need MORE money) and do try to find a Government agency that is willing to go after them to shut them down & hopefully get some recovery for what they already took from you and others.

Good luck.


----------



## OLake from Ottawa

*Access web site*

It is worth noting, for any remaining doubters on this board, that on the ATN website they state that they are members in good standing of the Online Business Bureau.  That organization has no listing for them!

Any business that lies about itself in its on-line presence is certain to lie to its "customers", and through practice can get to sound rather convincing.


----------



## GoldPointer

Hi BayAreaKid,
I'm curious if you ever followed through to the end with the Access Travel Network program. What was your end result? As I read through the thread I felt like I was watching a guy getting beat up on the street. I wanted to jump in to help you, but the rest of the mob was holding me back--ostensibly to protect me. I understand there are scams out there, and shills. But something in the way you "spoke" led me to believe you were just trying to, as you said yourself, "set the record straight." Can you contribute anything more, or are you gun-shy now? I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## RX8

GoldPointer said:


> Hi BayAreaKid,
> I'm curious if you ever followed through to the end with the Access Travel Network program. What was your end result? As I read through the thread I felt like I was watching a guy getting beat up on the street. I wanted to jump in to help you, but the rest of the mob was holding me back--ostensibly to protect me. I understand there are scams out there, and shills. But something in the way you "spoke" led me to believe you were just trying to, as you said yourself, "set the record straight." Can you contribute anything more, or are you gun-shy now? I wouldn't blame you.



I can't tell if you are being serious or not.  It is certainly an understatement when you say that there are scams and shills in this industry.  Shills come on TUG all the time trying their best to praise scammers.  Multiple people posted in this thread about how they were scammed yet you seem to defend the one that praised the company.  Here is a recap:


Bayareakid67 posting location was actually Orlando, same location as Access Travel Network (ATN)
Bayareakid67 claimed that he was contacted by ATN in October 2011.  The corporation or website didn't even exist until MONTHS later.
Bayareakid67 was spewing unbelievable nonsense.   He did not have multiple weeks that he didn't know about that he could give to Access Travel Network.
Despite Bayareakid67's claim that ATN wanted his getaways to rent to corporations (and that ATN mailed him a big check for doing so), it is against RCI's rules to do so.  
ATN's own legal disclosures state "*ATN is not involved in any negotiation for rent, closing or procuring of renters*".  As MANY people who have been called by them have stated, ATN is claiming to have renters lined up.  This is clearly a flat out lie based on ATN's own website.

I did a Google search of just "Access Travel Network".  There were *ten* hits on my first page.  *EIGHT* of those links were about their *scam*.  One link was ATN's own website.  The final link was their *BBB*.  They have a BBB profile that is just eight months old and yet they are already rated an *F*. - http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/.../access-travel-network-in-orlando-fl-90143325

Seems these bad deeds are catching up with this scammer.  *RCI has filed a lawsuit this month against Access Travel Network *- http://dockets.justia.com/docket/florida/flmdce/6:2013cv00001/279332/

Edited:  Want *MORE* proof that Bayarekid67 is a shill?  In April  2012 (just a few days before he posted on this site) someone by the name bayareakid67 was defending another scam company (two months old at the time) that was spewing the exact same RCI getaway lies?  That company is called Continental Company Travel Network - http://www.scambook.com/group/comments/1284/Continental-Company-Travel-Network.  Bayareakid67 spoke of wanting to use this scam company while others around him had nothing but complaints.  Why would he need to give his "getaway" weeks to this other new company if he was so happy with ATN?  Because he is a shill.  By the way, Continental Company Travel Network is now out of business after less than a year with many scammed people left in their wake.  Not a good endorsement for our Bayareakid67.

Access *Travel Network*, Continental Company *Travel Network*, one shill defending both.  I think these two companies are related.

I wonder why, with so much evidence pointing to scam and shill, that you elect to support Bayareakid67?  There are only two real possibilities.  Either you are a shill or your "gut" instinct is way off the mark.


----------



## GoldPointer

Hi RX8,
I was asking BayAreaKid to speak up. Your comments outnumber his and your position is clear: he's a shill/company is bad/don't trust either. I worry that your adamance might be shutting down the conversation rather than stimulating it. I would like BayAreaKid (or others who have had, possibly, positive experiences with Access Travel Network) to feel safe enough to relate their experience without fear of being shot down. With more information I will be able evaluate the facts myself, which I prefer. If you wouldn't mind keeping your comments at bay for a bit I would appreciate it. No one is disputing your right to "speak". Just realize that your form of speech is having a negative effect on the free flow of information. I hope this makes sense and is not an affront to you, which is not my intention. Thanks, sincerely.
Now, if anyone has anything to report about an ACTUAL EXPERIENCE with Access Travel Network…please no hunches, guesses, speculations… I hope you will feel safe enough to share the facts of your experience with the rest of us. It's really the best way to make a decision. Conversely, if you have had no direct experience with Access Travel Network, refrain from commenting if you would, please. I will share my experience when and if I have something to report. For now, I am just in the investigation stage. Much appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout

Bayareakid67's first and last visit to TUGBBS was May 2, 2012. Posting questions addressed to this user publicly is unlikely to bear fruit. 

We wish you well.


----------



## GoldPointer

Merci, Passepartout. That fact [BayAreaKid is long gone] did not escape me. I was hoping for the best. As long as the conversation can be kept open, and open-minded, and with some luck, someone else will feel safe enough to chime in. And it would be nice if those with suspicious minds would just fold their hands for a bit. Thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## Tamaradarann

*I got the same call about Hilton Timeshares*



ladyff90 said:


> I just received the same call.  Luckily, a number came up on my caller ID.  It sounded legit until it came to the paying part.  They wanted my credit card information to activate the mysterious 15 weeks now, and then they'll send me the contracts to look over.
> 
> My gut instinct said that something was fishy.
> 
> I told them to call me back in an hour.  I immediately got on the computer and tried searching for them.  That's how I came across this page.  I'm glad I did.
> 
> I also did a reverse search on the telephone number.  It comes up as a mobile phone in India.  ?????  That doesn't sound right either, since the guy assured me that he was in Florida, although he kept getting the time changes mixed up.  Hmmmm. . .
> 
> I don't think I'm going to fall for it either.  Nice try Access Travel Network, or whoever you are!  They should be calling in the next 10 minutes.  Can't wait!



I got the same call about Hilton timeshares.  I am sure that if I wanted to rent my house for $2000/week they would have taken my money upfront to advertise it and give me the $2000/week if they could ever rent my house which is probably not even worth $2000/month.  They would be very happy to get the upfront money they didn't care what I was renting.  They probably would rent my 6 foot by 8 foot shed if that's what I wanted to do!


----------



## GoldPointer

*Access Travel Network: Quest Abandoned*

I tried. I gave Access Travel Network the benefit of the doubt. I investigated, best I could, to find a positive thing, a good experience, a reasonable explanation to counter the negative-information tsunami (here at TUG and elsewhere) that threatened to sweep me away. My encounter with low-ranking scheduler, Jeanenne, was positive. She was excellent at customer service, spoke with veracity, called me back (when she got the message), was engaging, and she was a good listener. In short, we had rapport. I can't say I experienced the same with Jack, Kay, or David White, who may have been in the business too long, recited their elevator speeches too many times, memorized the script too well and delivered it too fast--the original "fast talkers." These upper-ranking sales people…although the word 'sales' is never used…have long ago lost touch with the people part of people. For them it is a numbers game, and we are the numbers. My inquiries put me in the complaint department, when if fact, I could have been a champion of their integrity…if only they had taken the time to earn my trust. Except for Jeanenne…who I would hire in a minute if I needed a customer service agent…my negative experience caused me to abandon my quest crestfallen. I am not saying I was swindled. I wasn't. I am not saying they are a sham. I don't know (for a fact) that a single penny has been lost by anyone. I am not saying anything, really, about the veracity of their claim, that they can rent out your RCI weeks to large corporations, or as Kay would say, "corporate 500's". Maybe they can. Maybe they do. Kay says she doesn't need my weeks because they have so many they can afford to turn away business. Kay says she doesn't need my weeks because as of today their fulfillment books are closing and won't be opened again until next December when the new orders come in. My personal policy is to never react to "act by midnight tonight" incentives. Kay did not say those words, but she did suggest the window of opportunity was closing. Today. An insignificant distinction. So with sadness, and a sense of futility, I will abandon my quest to find the good in ATN, beyond Jeanenne, who, unless she elevates herself into another line of business could end up as crusty as Kay. To my TUG friends, I will go out on a limb and suggest we all try to share pure and simple facts, and not shroud suspicion and opinion in the robes of fact. We should be like Columbo, not Columbine. [figure it out, don't shoot it out] Like MacGyver, not MacGruber. [use a rubber band and a Q-tip to disable the bomb, not try to disable the bomb by hitting it with a hammer] And no name-calling. Except for Kay, that bitch.


----------



## GoldPointer

Dear RX8,
Regarding your comment: "I wonder why, with so much evidence pointing to scam and shill, that you elect to support Bayareakid67? There are only two real possibilities. Either you are a shill or your "gut" instinct is way off the mark."
Please don't do this. You have too much to offer. You pay attention. You are responsive. You are a TUG asset. When you LEAP like this, it works against all that. You have so much to offer, why diminish its value by saying things like "...there are only two real possibilities…"? In everything there are countless "possibilities" and only one real truth. 
I am not a shill. My gut was leading me towards further inquiry--not snap judgement. When a person leaps to their gut instinct they blind themselves from many possibilities, some of which have value even if they are not the final answer. The process is as important as the outcome, and harmless in cases where fast action isn't key. When a ball is coming at someone's head, no harm in yelling "DUCK!" But for an investigation, process has value. I learned a lot in my search. Things I can use again and again. When you lead OTHERS with YOUR gut you deny them a fundamental right…to think for themselves. But what's worse is it encourages frenzy. When one pitchfork-wielding villager hollers, "Kill the beast!" the other villagers are aroused to fury. Don't be a Gaston. Be a Belle. Unless of course you LIKE to spit, and use antlers in all of your decorating. I myself like to read. We TUG villagers value your experience and all will benefit from it when you find a way to temper it and begin acting more like the learned master that you are.


----------



## RX8

GoldPointer said:


> Dear RX8,
> Regarding your comment: "I wonder why, with so much evidence pointing to scam and shill, that you elect to support Bayareakid67? There are only two real possibilities. Either you are a shill or your "gut" instinct is way off the mark."
> Please don't do this. You have too much to offer. You pay attention. You are responsive. You are a TUG asset. When you LEAP like this, it works against all that. You have so much to offer, why diminish its value by saying things like "...there are only two real possibilities…"? In everything there are countless "possibilities" and only one real truth.
> I am not a shill. My gut was leading me towards further inquiry--not snap judgement. When a person leaps to their gut instinct they blind themselves from many possibilities, some of which have value even if they are not the final answer. The process is as important as the outcome, and harmless in cases where fast action isn't key. When a ball is coming at someone's head, no harm in yelling "DUCK!" But for an investigation, process has value. I learned a lot in my search. Things I can use again and again. When you lead OTHERS with YOUR gut you deny them a fundamental right…to think for themselves. But what's worse is it encourages frenzy. When one pitchfork-wielding villager hollers, "Kill the beast!" the other villagers are aroused to fury. Don't be a Gaston. Be a Belle. Unless of course you LIKE to spit, and use antlers in all of your decorating. I myself like to read. We TUG villagers value your experience and all will benefit from it when you find a way to temper it and begin acting more like the learned master that you are.



Comments noted.  However, this was not a "gut" feeling or a LEAP on my part as you say and involved alot of investigation.

I am sure that you wont argue that timeshare scams are a huge problem in this industry.   We also know that *unsolicited cold calling* is a *red flag* in itself.  Not a guarantee of a scam but certainly one needs to be cautious.  The company is asking for hundreds or thousands in *upfront fees* (a *huge red flag*).  A little investigation leads to the fact that it is a *new company* (also a *red flag*) and has the website owner *identity hidden* (another *red flag*).  More people responded to this thread that THEY were scammed.  The Internet also reveals MANY people claiming to be scammed (they all cant be lying can they?).  All the people claiming to be scammed have similar stories that the company had *renters* for the RCI "getaway weeks" but that they needed the *upfront fee*.  We know for a fact that this is not true and is a common scheme used by other scams.  In other words, a *LIE* by this company (a *fiery red flag*).  More investigation reveals they are rated an *F* with the BBB with many complaints.  Additionally, it is found that another company that has multiple complaints had the same exact address as this company (another red flag).

How much more evidence is needed to call this a scam?

One thing as common as the scams are shills posting praises about suspected scam companies.  Giving any credence to a shill can only lead to a potential "customer" possibly believing it and paying the company hundreds or thousands of dollars, exactly what the shill wants.

There were multiple shills on this thread.  Anyone who claims that this company bought their 12 getaway weeks, rented them to corporations and then sent him checks is part of the scam. Add to that that bayareakid's posting location was not San Francisco but actually Orlando (home of this company) PLUS the fact that the same user name was endorsing ANOTHER company using the same exact pitch, there is no doubt that this person was not legit.  

The original OP had a plea for help and many people offered advice.  

The sooner a scam is identified the sooner the last person will be scammed.  

Despite all this info you chose to give the benefit of the doubt and wanted SOMEONE to post some positives about this company.  That is your choice to do so and that is certainly not a bad trait to have.  I too can give benefit of the doubt but not in this case.  Not with so much evidence to the contrary.


----------



## GoldPointer

Hi RX8,
I appreciate your reply. Very learned and masterly. All your points are well taken.

I did learn something about the BBB. As you noted, ATN is "...rated an F with the BBB with many complaints." I read the complaints. All of them. Most were resolved, and most of the complainants got refunds. Some didn't bother to "finish up" the complaint after the company filed the resolution statement.
When I told Kay, the crusty one, about her company's BBB rating, she said the BBB makes companies pay to upgrade their status. She likened it to a mob shakedown. Now I feel like investigating the BBB. It has a good reputation among consumers, but I wonder if businesses are able to buy their way out of a bad rating. If so, an A rating would mean the company had no complaints, or they bought their way out. How would we know?
It's been an interesting journey. Coincidentally, FedEx just dropped off my new American Express card. I canceled the card number I gave ATN. Right after I gave my dear Jeanenne the number, I thought, "Hm. Maybe I should exercise a little due diligence." That's when I got a face full of Google doo. Rather than panicking, I simply called Amex and said, "Cancel my old number and send me a new card." I figured that if ATN turned out to be legitimate I could use a different card. It bought me the time I needed to investigate the claims of the company and the claims of the poor, poor victims…who, after reading their stories made me think they are not so much poor as nuts. So much drama and fearfulness. I don't trust the voice of frenzy. Interestingly, many of them were not actually harmed. They were just frightened about what COULD HAVE happened. When someone gets disconnected after being on hold for 10 minutes, and uses that as evidence of fraud, I wonder what they would do in a real situation of fraud. "I trusted him because he played my favorites songs while I was on hold." I'll never accuse you of leaping again…if you don't leap, that is. And we'll both try to use our brains when our guts give us the go ahead. Thanks again.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Goldpointer, using paragraph breaks would make it easier to read.  

This is a scam, pure and simple.  I turned this company into Pam Bondi's office today after getting a phone call that was nonsensical.  Seriously.  I couldn't understand what this scammer was trying to tell me he was going to do for my deposit of $1,400 or whatever he was talking about.  

Anyone who listens to what this Jason has to say can tell he is a scammer.  He talks in circles, and even told me he worked for the government at one point.  Nothing he said made sense in any way. He kept saying I could cancel the credit card charge within 24 hours, if I don't believe him.    

He had me look at his site on Orlando's chamber of commerce website, which is said was a government site, when in fact it is not.  He said that gives his company legitimacy.  I called the chamber of commerce and told them what he said, and they just take money to list people on that site, and it is not related to the government at all.  

The company as an F rating with the BBB.  Pam Bondi is a tiger on these scammers and will probably catch them.  I am so sick of these calls, I am going to turn all Florida companies into the Florida AG as I get them.  I will take the time to fill out the form.  It's worth it to maybe be on more complaint and force the AG's hand to make an arrest.


----------



## GoldPointer

*paragraph breaks…yes!*

Thanks, Rick and Cindy! 

I appreciate the feedback. Well said. Good luck with Pam Bondi. (don't know who that is, but sounds like you do).

My "Jason" was the opposite of your Jason. Jeanenne was clear, human, normal-sounding, like a person you could actually talk to…and a good listener. I hope they don't "break" her and turn into one of their fast-talking clones. She has a future in legitimate sales, that one.

All the best.


----------



## R&D

*Advanced luxury solutions?*

we got a call today that sounded very similar and the representative called his company "Advanced Luxury Solutions" and gave their web address as aluxurysolutions.com . 
Sounds so similar that they maybe have just changed their name? Anyhow, they wanted to buy our 12 getaway RCI weeks and promised $1500 per week in 60-90 days. all we needed to do was to pay $200 (per week) upfront by credit card, money they would use to obtain the weeks from RCI on our behalf. 

We did not bite on their offer and therefore lost nothing but time, but is there some Agency we should report this to?  we would like to help stop this stuff, as they are sound smooth enough as to be dangerous to consumers.   Their website says they are in California.  
R&D


----------



## Hophop4

R&D said:


> we got a call today that sounded very similar and the representative called his company "Advanced Luxury Solutions" and gave their web address as aluxurysolutions.com .
> Sounds so similar that they maybe have just changed their name? Anyhow, they wanted to buy our 12 getaway RCI weeks and promised $1500 per week in 60-90 days. all we needed to do was to pay $200 (per week) upfront by credit card, money they would use to obtain the weeks from RCI on our behalf.
> 
> We did not bite on their offer and therefore lost nothing but time, but is there some Agency we should report this to?  we would like to help stop this stuff, as they are sound smooth enough as to be dangerous to consumers.   Their website says they are in California.
> R&D




We received a phone call from these same people "Advanced Luxury Solutions"  they wanted to know if we were interested in getting rid of our timeshare.  My husband played along with them for a bit and told them what was one of our weeks.  They said they would check out our week if they would take it and call back.  Anyways we got 3 calls from them but they did not want to talk to me....haha wonder why.  I did get a little info from them tho.  They claim there is no upfront charge to me.  So how do you get your commission, I ask?  He says we finance the t/s to the new owner and we make our money from the financing.  They offered 33K to give me for my week.  When is your husband going to be home?  Well they called again at night and he answered, told them we were not interested and got rid of him.


----------



## RX8

Hophop4 said:


> We received a phone call from these same people "Advanced Luxury Solutions"  they wanted to know if we were interested in getting rid of our timeshare.  My husband played along with them for a bit and told them what was one of our weeks.  They said they would check out our week if they would take it and call back.  Anyways we got 3 calls from them but they did not want to talk to me....haha wonder why.  I did get a little info from them tho.  They claim there is no upfront charge to me.  So how do you get your commission, I ask?  He says we finance the t/s to the new owner and we make our money from the financing.  They offered 33K to give me for my week.  When is your husband going to be home?  Well they called again at night and he answered, told them we were not interested and got rid of him.




Cold calls
Using proven scam about wanting your getaway weeks
Offering outrageous price to buy your timeshare
New website (August 2012)
Got to be legit because they are in Beverly Hills, right?  Wrong, they are using a virtual office that costs $75.00 per month.

http://www.davincivirtual.com/loc/us/california/beverly-hills-virtual-offices/facility-618


Add all those up and it equals *SCAM*.


----------



## carl2591

*[Access Travel Network] RCI scam*

this thing is still going on.. 

it has all the classic scam markers..

cold call..

sounds to good to be true offer.

pay up front fee.

what happens with credit card is they will drag this out past the 60 day period you can dispute the charge. So you are screwed out of the money.

Looks like scam, walks like a scam
[Access Travel Network] RCI scam


----------



## Buddha79

*Phone number for them*

They are now known as Business Travel Network.  I have their most recent phone number as (866) 610-0655.  Call and harass them.  The original number called me from (706) 305-4569 (Atlanta ZIP code).  I got the same song and dance as everyone else.  706 number has been calling with no one on the line, so decided to call them at the 866 number and hang up several times in a row.  I got a call back from a 407 area code (Orlando) asking why I was doing that.  So now you can ALL call them!


----------



## csxjohn

Buddha79 said:


> They are now known as Business Travel Network.  I have their most recent phone number as (866) 610-0655.  Call and harass them.  The original number called me from (706) 305-4569 (Atlanta ZIP code).  I got the same song and dance as everyone else.  706 number has been calling with no one on the line, so decided to call them at the 866 number and hang up several times in a row.  I got a call back from a 407 area code (Orlando) asking why I was doing that.  So now you can ALL call them!



If you want to call anyone and not have your number show up on their caller ID, dial *67 then the number.  

It is a one time block and there is no charge.  It can be used as often as you want and only blocks the call you immediately make.


----------



## mosu0105

*Latest scam victim*

RCI scam: I lost $3,447.

Access Travel Network told me to send money to Joe Sanders, $1788. I used a Barclay credit card around October 2012, then I sent money to Henri Martinez, 6/21/2013, $1159. I used Western Union because they were no longer taking credit cards. Eric Moore called me but he failed to swindle any money from me. As if that wasn't enough, Louis Freeman called me and told me if I wanted to close the account, I needed to send more money to Rey Cabrera, 7/5/2013, $500. I again, used Western Union.

Scam artists love to use Western Union because once they get the money, it's gone! This experience was like adding insult to injury by conning me a third time.

Why was I willing to spend money that would put me in a financial bind? I knew there was the potential I was being scammed but because I have never been scammed, I thought it would be a very valuable learning lesson. I thought they'd prove me wrong if I gave them the benefit of the doubt. They did, just not the way I thought.

Did they use fake names? I think so.

Joe Sanders aka Jason ? aka Henri Martinez from the Dominican Republic. This con artist convinced me that they were good with the Florida BBB by providing a legitimate web site. I failed to ask how long they have been in business. They were probably on good terms with the BBB because they just got started. But then again, I failed to realize anyone can post on the Florida Chamber of Commerce for a fee.

Eric Moore supposedly got demoted from the Closing dept to the Sales dept. According to Louis Freeman, he was going to get fired if he could not do his job. However, on July 5, 2013, Eric Moore called from Oregon(?), supposedly this number, 503-568-7627. A definite red flag because they couldn't get their stories straight.

Louis Freeman aka Rey Cabrera from the Dominican Republic. He told me I would get back not only my $18,000 but also the refund of $1159. I should have been suspicious when he couldn't tell me the exact amount that I sent to Jason ?.

The number (305-712-5163), Louis was calling from was a magic jack number. Hmmm. Why the magic jack number? Why would a legitimate business use magic jack? That's because scammers like to use magic jack! When I did a reverse phone lookup, I notice the telecom was YMAX Communications Corp, the inventor of magicJack.

Today, I got a call from another rep whose name I did not get. He said he was from Universal Travel blah blah blah. Could he have been the guy who called me earlier but posing as someone else? His voice sounded familiar. He said Eric Moore didn't get fired. He was one of the bosses in the closing dept. I asked him if he was trying to scam me out of more money. He said he would call me back. He's probably checking back with his associates so he can get his story straight. I won't be surprised if he doesn't call me back.

Lesson learned, very expensive but unlike others who were scammed, I could afford to lose the money.


----------



## mosu0105

*P.S.*

I posted a complaint to the BBB. I don't expect to get any money back but I thought it would help others. They're still at it. The scam is still on. Learn from me.  Don't do it.


----------



## mosu0105

*Verify facts*

Call RCI to verify facts. I was too lazy to check and could have saved my money!


----------



## TUGBrian

as if anyone needed any convincing this was a scam

http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/story/69b51adbde044cc98e50f5c216fa4883/WV--Time-Share-Violations/


----------

